# Problems Using QSI Quantum Programmer and CV Manager



## RodSten (Jun 14, 2013)

I tried to use Quantum CV Manager with my Quantum Programmer to program a Titan decoder in an Aristocraft Dash 9 on a test track, but the programmer was unable to read anything from my decoder. I purchased the Programmer several years ago for my HO layout, and I've heard that the power supply that came with the Programmer back then was not able to provide enough power for G Scale. 

Is there anything I can do to boost the power; I saw something on the QSI website about a power booster, but that was for a Digitrax system and seemed awful complicated. Can I use a more powerful power brick - if so, what specs would be sufficient to communicate with a GScale Titan? Is there anything else I can do to make it work?

Thanks very much for your help.

Rod


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Have you downloaded the latest versions of CV Manager and the USB driver software? QSI updates the CV Manager software VERY frequently, to the point that whenever I'm going to be programming a QSI board, I instinctively just download the latest version before doing anything. If the USB driver isn't connecting to the decoder, you should get an error message to that end, but there could be something else weird going on as well to where you may not. 

Not sure about the power supply. I've got the low-power wall wart power supply on mine, and I've never had any issue programming boards with it. I don't run the locos at speed or under any kind of load, though, so I'm not drawing any significant current when I program the boards. Most often, they're sitting on the track while I adjust sounds and sound levels, or running fairly slowly as my "programming track" is all of 15' long. I know Greg E. successfully lobbied for a more powerful power supply for the USB interface. Hopefully he'll chime in with the specs on that. As the saying goes, "can't hurt" to use a beefier power supply. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

What year is your Dash 9.. the batch made this year all have a bad socket and nothing will work in the socket except the shorting plug (DC). 

Let's start there. 

No reason going forward with anything else if the socket is bad. 

Greg


----------



## RodSten (Jun 14, 2013)

I bought this particular Dash 9 in Summer 2012. It runs fine with a Titan decoder under both track power and with a GWire receiver. My test track is less than 10 feet. I was using the latest software and drivers.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

You're running it via the G-wire receiver? Then you need to re-program CV 56.1 to 0 via the handheld remote. That will turn off the G-wire receiver so you can then program it via the programmer. With that set to 0, you should be able to program the decoder via the interface. Once you're done programming it, on the programming software, go to the motor control screen (where all the CV56 variables are), and select "airwire control." That turns CV 56.1 back to 1. Once you cycle the power, you'll have control via the G-wire receiver again. That's one gripe I have with the new Titan vs. the old Quantum. You can't simply bypass the G-wire receiver by unplugging it. You've got to use the CVs to turn it off and back on again. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

The software change was made because people were disabling the airwire mode accidentally. I'm not sure it was the right answer. 

Greg


----------



## RodSten (Jun 14, 2013)

Thanks for the tip about setting CV 56.1 to 0 - that will save me many a headache. But actually, it was the need to set CV 56.1 to 1 so I could run the Dash 9 with GWire that caused me to try to use the Quantum Programmer in the first place! I was acting under the impression that since you need to set 56.1 to 1 for GWire to work, you had to set that value through DCC track power. (To me it makes no sense to have to have track power in order to turn on GWire - so if I'm wrong about that, I couldn't be happier.) And it so happened that my NCE CS-02 went on the fritz a few days ago (that's a whole other story), so I tried to use the Quantum Programmer to program CV 56.1 to 1 to use GWire, but as I said at the top, that didn't work. I've since managed to program the decoder by taking the Dash 9 and test track to my HO layout and running power from my 5 amp NCE system to the track. But I still would like to be able to use the Quantum programmer on the Dash 9 directly. I'm going to try again with a different PC and power brick, and see what happens. Of course, if you hadn't told me about setting CV 56.1 to 0 first, I would have thought all I had to do was remove the GWire receiver to use the programmer. Thanks again for that! 

So I still am wondering what size power brick is safe to use with the Programmer. I understand that thanks to Greg they now ship 800 ma bricks with the programmer, but is it O.K. to user a more powerful brick, say between 1 and 2 amps, if I can't find an 800ma brick to use? 

Thanks, 
Rod


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

It is ok, although a problem could possibly damage the programmer. Stop at one amp, but the voltage is also important, keep it around 15-18 volts. Be SURE to measure it, don't take the word of the manufacturer. 

Greg


----------



## RodSten (Jun 14, 2013)

Greg, 

The closest brick I have is 12 volts and 700 ma or 12 volts and 1500 ma. Is it worth trying either of those? 

Rod


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

No.... voltage too low as already stated... those numbers I have given you are from hours of testing. 

What is the voltage on the supply you have? (what is on the "wall wart" and what have you measured?) 

Greg


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

There's a way to set the Titan to G-wire without needing a DCC programmer to do so. You use the reed switch and hold a magnet over it for some strange headlight flash pattern or something of that ilk. (It's in the manual). I've never gone that route since I have a DCC system I can use to set things initially. That, and I'm never sure with the reed switch whether I've actually closed it with a magnet or not. On a few of my installs, I've replaced the reed switch with a pushbutton, so I _know_ it's closed when I push the button. 

From what you're describing, at least, it sounds like there's something weird going on with the PC/Programmer interface. I remember having to jump through a few hoops when I first set mine up on my old PC; it would only work via one specific USB output. I haven't the foggiest notion what I did to remedy that problem; I think it was just uninstalling and re-installing the drivers and trying different ports until it started working. My new PC seems to be a bit more friendly towards the programmer, though I still had something weird happen during one session causing me to have to send it back for replacement. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Try the programmer on a different decoder, and see if you can read cv's with the cv manager program. Just try a standard cv like cv1. 

This will help isolate the problem to the programmer or the loco. 

Greg


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Whatever happened?


----------

